# Old Boc (SHUZ) seltzer bottle questions



## Derangedcorgi (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

 So I recently bought an older seltzer bottle to use because I've been told that they tend to work well compared to the newer seltzer bottles on sale today. It figured it since it was only $15 if I couldn't use it I could just use it as a display piece or something but I'm hoping that I can use it. I noticed some light oxidation on the inside of the lip after I took it home, would that be a major issue? 

 Also does anyone know what kind of charge/CO2 cartridge housing would work with this? Would this cartridge holder work?


----------

